# Service Emission System warning, again!



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

Also with my reader at the house, I'm no getting a P22a3 code. I've been searching and can't seem to find any info on it...


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

It's too bad that with less money than you've already spent on your first visit, you could have permanently solved all of your emissions issues. Emissions issues are all too common with these cars.

Sounds to me though that the dealership didn't actually fix the problem. Being that you already paid them all that money, id take it back and tell them to make sure they actually fix it this time.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> It's too bad that with less money than you've already spent on your first visit, you could have permanently solved all of your emissions issues. Emissions issues are all too common with these cars.
> 
> Sounds to me though that the dealership didn't actually fix the problem. Being that you already paid them all that money, id take it back and tell them to make sure they actually fix it this time.


How could I have done that? 

Yeah, I'm taking it back to them now. I was supposed to be going on a cross country trip today, that's not happening now!


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> How could I have done that?


Call on the Wizard at the land of Oz. Oz Tuners that is. After taking your CTD to the land of Oz your emissions problems will go away forever and your MPGs will improve by 3-5mpg. The cost of the Oz improvements would have been cheaper than the emission repairs you just paid for.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> How could I have done that?
> 
> Yeah, I'm taking it back to them now. I was supposed to be going on a cross country trip today, that's not happening now!


A delete costs around 1200 dollars and gets rid of the dpf filter, regens, def fluid, and writes off a ton of sensors that will no longer be used.

Basically, if you are interested in personally funding repairs on a system with known issues for the sake of thinking you're saving the environment, and you're ok with a constant threat of "speed reduced in X amount of miles", then a delete isn't for you. If you are interested in driving a reliable, rock solid, fun to drive car, and keeping your own money in your own pocket, you may want to look into it.

Deletes are an extremely sensitive subject around here. So if you have more questions about it or want more information you may want to start a thread in a delete-safe area of this site. It's too bad that has to happen, but it is what it is.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

+1 for OZ Tuner. I've had all those things replaced in the last year under warranty with similar mileage. I woild absolutely want my money back, those things shoud be coverd. My wife was against everything that didnt come from the dealer until they gave her a $900 estimate for a NOX sensor and couple of other things they claimed weren't emissions related. She laughed at them, got the car back and everything was on the way from OZ Tuner the next day. About 3000 miles later we got the latest recall notice on the NOX sensor which gave us a good laugh. The car is about 8000 miles dow e road at this point and takes 3 mile trips now 90% of the time, it hasnt missed a beat and its wonderful to not have to worry if the light is going to come on every time you start it.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> Dave's Diesel Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > How could I have done that?
> ...


That's all great stuff to know. In hindsight, that would have been the way to go for sure.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

TX CTD said:


> +1 for OZ Tuner. I've had all those things replaced in the last year under warranty with similar mileage. I woild absolutely want my money back, those things shoud be coverd. My wife was against everything that didnt come from the dealer until they gave her a $900 estimate for a NOX sensor and couple of other things they claimed weren't emissions related. She laughed at them, got the car back and everything was on the way from OZ Tuner the next day. About 3000 miles later we got the latest recall notice on the NOX sensor which gave us a good laugh. The car is about 8000 miles dow e road at this point and takes 3 mile trips now 90% of the time, it hasnt missed a beat and its wonderful to not have to worry if the light is going to come on every time you start it.


Yeah, they got me for some more cash to get that code fixed too and I lost 4 days of leave while waiting for the car to get fixed, total bs. And the dealership insisted that none of the work was covered by any warranty. Very frustrated and over it...

It sounds like you're way better off now. And it would be great not to worry about that check engine light popping on all the time.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

If you have all the paperwork still get a hold of Chevy Cutomer Service, they post here from time to time. Every recall notice I've gotten has had something about being reembursed for things if you have already paid for them. They may be able to help you get some of that back if it should have been covered.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> Hey everyone. So this has been becoming a habit with my car lately. After coming back from a 2400 mile road trip about a month ago, I got the warning telling me to "Service emission system" with the countdown "175 miles until 65MPH max speed". I had about 100 miles to go and made it home okay, and then brought the car into a dealer in Norfolk, VA. They had pulled code p24c6 (DPF) and said that NOX sensor was not responding. While replacing the DPF it broke off in the exhaust and told me that now I had to pay for a new exhaust so that they could reinstall everything, lucky me! Additionally, I had some bolts that rusted through on the SCR/Cat so they go me for that too. Add an oil change and fuel filter the total was over 1500 bucks.
> 
> After having the car for about two weeks, they called me to tell me it’s done. I pick it up, go and buy some DEF blue to add to the tank since the DEF light popped on (it said I still had 7% in the tank when I dropped it off) and on the way home, and the same warning comes up so I call them back and they tell me to drive it on the highway for a while, and if that doesn't clear the code to bring it back. So after a 70 mile trip there’s no change and I drop it off again the next day. They said that they regen'd the car again, added some more DEF and told me it was good to go again. I picked it up last night and it seemed fine. No CEL and it ran like normal.
> 
> ...


Delete it...problem solved.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> Delete it...problem solved.


Hasn't been the solution for a while now, given delete kits/tunes are basically unobtanium.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

They are out there. Made my car perfect.


----------



## Reed (Oct 30, 2020)

Dieselfever said:


> Call on the Wizard at the land of Oz. Oz Tuners that is. After taking your CTD to the land of Oz your emissions problems will go away forever and your MPGs will improve by 3-5mpg. The cost of the Oz improvements would have been cheaper than the emission repairs you just paid for.


Will the vehicle still pass an emission test with the delete? In my county it’s mandatory


----------

